# Unterschied System Power 8 500 und B8 550?



## lalaker (27. Januar 2016)

Die unteren Modelle der SP B8 Serie kommen ja ohne Sleeving und mit grauen Gehäuse daher. Doch das B8 550 sieht einfach nach einer Bulk Variante vom 8 500 aus, mit 50 Watt mehr.

Gibt es einen technischen Unterschied zu dem SP8 Modell mit 500 Watt? Früher waren ja alle SP 7 Modelle bulk.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Das "B" müsste für Bulk stehen.
Du kriegst also nur das Netzteil und sonst nichts. 
Dazu eine andere Einstellung, damit das 500er S8 550 Watt leistet.


----------



## lalaker (27. Januar 2016)

Genauso habe ich es mir doch gedacht (und geschrieben), warte nur noch auf eine Bestätigung von BQ.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

So wird es auch sein. Alles andere ist auch quatsch.
Technisch unterscheiden die sich nicht, wäre auch Unsinn für die Bulk Version eine andere Plattform zu nehmen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo lalaker,

das B kann als bulk gedeutet werden. Technisch sind alle Netzteile der System Power 8 Reihe identisch (natürlich wattklassenspezifische Unterschiede!), egal ob mit oder ohne "B".

Thresholds Aussagen sind so nicht korrekt. Hier findest Du einen Vergleich der beiden Netzteile:
Produktvergleich Netzteile PSU von be quiet!

Optisch unterscheidet sich das System Power 8 B550 von den Varianten ohne "B" nur geringfügig, alle anderen "bulk" Versionen sind im klassischen Grau mit klassischen Kabeln.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn man die Werte richtig interpretiert, sollten in der 550W-Variante mindestens andere Kondensatoren mit höherer Kapazität eingebaut worden sein. Das geringere Betriebsgeräusch der 550W Variante finde ich durchaus interessant. Ich freue mich auf die ersten Tests dazu, insbesondere die Spannungsstabilität im Vergleich zum S7.


----------



## lalaker (27. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Antwort von offzieller Stelle.

Sehr interessant, dass die Bulk Variante bis inkl. 50% leiser ist. Damit wird es wohl mein neues Lieblings-NT in der Einstiegsklasse bis ~40 Euro.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Thresholds Aussagen sind so nicht korrekt. Hier findest Du einen Vergleich der beiden Netzteile:
> Produktvergleich Netzteile PSU von be quiet!
> 
> Optisch unterscheidet sich das System Power 8 B550 von den Varianten ohne "B" nur geringfügig, alle anderen "bulk" Versionen sind im klassischen Grau mit klassischen Kabeln.
> ...



Ein Witz, oder?
Wo ist meine Aussage nicht korrekt?
Die Netzteil unterscheiden sich nicht, außer eben bei der etwas anderen Einstellung bei den Schutzschaltungen, damit das 550er eben 550 Watt leisten kann und nicht 500.
Das sind hier und da 1-2 Ampere Unterschied und jetzt sag nicht, dass ihr da andere Caps verbaut habt.



lalaker schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort von offzieller Stelle.
> 
> Sehr interessant, dass die Bulk Variante bis inkl. 50% leiser ist. Damit wird es wohl mein neues Lieblings-NT in der Einstiegsklasse bis ~40 Euro.



Ändert nichts daran, dass das immer noch der gleiche gruppenregulierte Schrott ist, den Xilence schon verbaut hat.
HEC eben.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. Januar 2016)

Kommt drauf an wie weit du technisch fasst, wenn du die Kabel dazu nimmst da ja kein Kabelmanagement sind die Netzteile definitiv nicht identisch, das Bulk hat die längeren Kabel.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Ich rede von den inneren Werten. 
Die Bulk Versionen haben halt kein Zubehör.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind hier und da 1-2 Ampere Unterschied und jetzt sag nicht, dass ihr da andere Caps verbaut habt..


Wie erklärst Du Dir andere erheblichen Unterschiede in den Stützzeiten und die verschiedenen Wirkungsgrade? Wohl doch nicht baugleich, oder? Warum sollte das B8 550 ruhiger als das S8 500W sein? Anderer Lüfter? Andere Lüfterkurve? Andere Kühlbleche? Ich sagte doch, ein Test und ein Vergleich wären wichtiger als pauschale Aussage "ist doch eh alles gleich"....

Für einen Rechner mit 350-400W Verbrauch ist eine Crossloadbelastung im Test auch verzerrend und ohne Aussage, weil es im Betrieb nicht auftritt. Das könnten beides gute Netzteil für den preisbewußten Käufer werden. Es muss nicht immer ein E10 sein. Warten wir doch einfach Messergebnisse und Analysen ab. Innerhalb der ATX-Norm ist und bleibt innerhalb.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Ach so, und du denkst also, dass kommende Grafikkarten anders sind als aktuelle?
Gruppe kannst du in die Tonne drücken. Das ist Technik aus dem vorherigen Jahrtausend und sollte endlich mal flächendeckend entsorgt werden.
Aber es wird ja immer nur auf den Preis geguckt. Netzteile liefern ja keine FSP, daher ist es Wurscht, was da für ein Schrott verkauft wird, Hauptsache billig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Netzteile liefern ja keine FSP


Richtig, so wird argumentiert. Aber ob ich ein E-10 400W und eine R9-380 oder ein B8 550W und eine R9-380X nehme sollte der Käufer für sich entscheiden. Auch das B8 wird innerhalb der ATX-Norm bleiben (Vermutung), wo ist also das Problem? Das es besser geht, aber auch mehr kostet? Aber ist es notwendig? Wir empfehlen aus 1600er RAM, obwohl es 3000er gibt, aber die Mehrkosten lohnen nicht. Wir reden hier über BQ Netzteile mit allen notwendigen und hinreichenden Schutzschaltungen. Solange sie nicht wegen UNter- oder Überspannung abschalten sollte doch alles in Ordnung sein, oder?

Und wenn sie zu oft abschalten, bemerkt man es. Für die modernen Grafikkarten, die im Millisekundenbereich ihre Leistung wechseln, möchte ich lieber große Kondensatoren zur Abpufferung als eine schnelle Spannungsregelung, die keine Chance hat, hinterher zu kommen. Darum warten wir doch einfach auf einen Test. Auch die L8 haben besser abgschnitten, als Du immer behauptest. Theoretisch magst Du Recht haben, im Betrieb funktioniert es, oder kennst Du Reklamationszehlen, die etwas anderes aussagen?

Ich seh das jetzt erst, das gibt es ja für 35,-€, das ist wirklich ein Kampfpreis, aber auch übliche 50,-€ sind fühlbar weniger als für ein E10-400W für 65,-e
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-b8-550w-atx-2-4-bn259-a1382452.html


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Weißt du denn, wie sich das Netzteil verhält? 
Weißt du, was dieses Jahr kommt? Was die Karten für Anforderungen ans Netzteil stellen?
Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich kann mich darauf vorbereiten, indem ich keine Gruppe Netzteile mehr nutze.
Denn das Crossload Verhalten ist immer der Schwachpunkt und Crossloadverhalten hast du inzwischen bei jeder neuen Grafikkarte, da ist auch AMD nicht ausgenommen und der Effekt wird bei den neuen Karten garantiert zunehmen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich seh das jetzt erst, das gibt es ja für 35,-€, das ist wirklich ein Kampfpreis, aber auch übliche 50,-€ sind fühlbar weniger als für ein E10-400W für 65,-e
> https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-b8-550w-atx-2-4-bn259-a1382452.html



Beim E10 hast du aber noch den Support, der ebenfalls Geld kostet und den die S8 Modelle nicht haben. Vergiss das nicht.


----------



## lalaker (29. Januar 2016)

Na toll, und schon kostet es (so gut wie überall) deutlich mehr. Schade, damit keine Empfehlung mehr von mir. Wie hoch ist denn die UVP vom Hersteller würde mich doch jetzt interessieren?


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2016)

Lockangebot.
Gibt es aktuell auch für das Fractal Edison M.


----------



## Philipus II (30. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch das B8 wird innerhalb der ATX-Norm bleiben (Vermutung), wo ist also das Problem?


Solange es keine Tests gibt rate ich dringend von der Verwendung ab. Ich rate genauer gesagt von allen unbekannten Netzteilen pauschal ab. Ob die System Power 8 innerhalb der ATX-Grenzen bleiben ist bisher nicht geprüft.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2016)

testest du das denn oder kennst du jemanden, bei dem das Netzteil schon in der Warteschleife für die Chroma hängt?


----------



## Philipus II (2. Februar 2016)

Das kommt drauf an ob ich mich jetzt mit meinem potentiellen neuen Auftraggeber einig werde. Hofft' mal das Beste


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück.


----------



## EastCoast (3. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lockangebot.
> Gibt es aktuell auch für das Fractal Edison M.



Das war nichtmal ein Lockangebot, sondern nur eine sehr unglückliche Beschreibung. Da stand irgendwas von System Power 550 300W o.ä.
Wenn man dann auf die Shoplinks geklickt hat, kam man auch beim 300W-Modell raus. Das 550er hat es zu keiner Zeit für 35€ gegeben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Beim Edison ist das so, dass die beiden Händler damit werben, dass es 20€ günstiger ist als sonst, aber klickst du drauf, ist es nicht lieferbar, sondern nur bei ein paar weniger Filialen zu bekommen, was ja unsinnig ist, wenn du online bestellen willst.


----------



## EastCoast (3. Februar 2016)

Ja klar, mein Post bezog sich ausschließlich auf das vermeintliche 550er System Power für 35€, was in Wahrheit aber nur ein 300er war. 
Das Edison M war zumindest eine Zeit lang für 60€ online bestell- und auch lieferbar.


----------



## ACDSee (3. August 2016)

EastCoast schrieb:


> Ja klar, mein Post bezog sich ausschließlich auf das vermeintliche 550er System Power für 35€, was in Wahrheit aber nur ein 300er war.
> Das Edison M war zumindest eine Zeit lang für 60€ online bestell- und auch lieferbar.





EastCoast schrieb:


> Das war nichtmal ein Lockangebot, sondern nur eine sehr unglückliche  Beschreibung. Da stand irgendwas von System Power 550 300W o.ä.
> Wenn man dann auf die Shoplinks geklickt hat, kam man auch beim  300W-Modell raus. Das 550er hat es zu keiner Zeit für 35€ gegeben.



Sorry, dass ich das alte Thema nochmal aus der Versenkung hole, aber die Aussage stimmt nicht.
Ich hab für 35 Euro seinerzeit ein 550er bei Mindfactory gekauft. Es kam zwar im Karton eines 300 Watt-Netzteils , drin war aber tatsächlich ein 550er Modell.
Dieses Netzteil betreibt mein aktuelles System (I7-6800K; GTX 780).


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Mir ist nicht klar, wieso du für so teurer Hardware so einen Schinken benutzt?


----------



## ACDSee (3. August 2016)

Ich hatte grad kein anderes Netzteil. Das System läuft erst seit gestern unter Wasser. 
Es bekommt noch ein DPP11 650W oder ein neues Seasonic.


----------

